

Nexus One Review - kosofalla
http://gizmodo.com/5443835/nexus-one-review

======
fossuser
If you're thinking of getting this phone, it's brilliant. Granted I'm biased
since I already purchased one, but I don't think you'll be disappointed. Best
android phone on the market right now (possibly best phone overall).

